# Dropped cap down washer drain pipe



## Rwelch9439 (Dec 13, 2014)

When I went to punch out the plastic cap covering the drain pipe for my washer, I punched it through right into the drain pipe. I've been able to run a couple loads of laundry while keeping an eye on it, however, I want to get it out. Any suggestions short of cutting a hole in my drywall and taking the pipe apart?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

At some point most likely it going to plug up some place in the drain, likely in the trap.
Your choice, deal with a simple drywall and PVC repair or a flooded laundry room and a new floor.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you will need to get it out ....now or later ...your choice...:thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you saying you can see the cap?

If so, go to the HW store and get one of these.










if you can get a grip on it and get it close enough to the top, then use a pair of needle nose pliers to pull it out.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I recommend calling in a plumber with a see-snake and a claw tool to try removing the obstruction.

Because it will eventually seal off and flood the house.


ED


----------



## Rwelch9439 (Dec 13, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> I recommend calling in a plumber with a see-snake and a claw tool to try removing the obstruction.
> 
> Because it will eventually seal off and flood the house.
> 
> ...


I was able to run a snake all the way through the trap and run a few loads of laundry. Is it possible it just passed through?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Very possible, depending on the size of the snake, a drain snake is smaller than a line snake, and then there is roto-rooter.


Only time will tell if you choose to not get an inspection by a see-snake. 

it has a digital camera on the end to "see" what is inside pipes.


ED


----------



## Rwelch9439 (Dec 13, 2014)

Okay that is probably what I will do. How much will an inspection with a see snake run?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That is a question that is impossible to answer at this time.
1 do not have a clue as to your location.
2 What is charged by the pro varies from area to area.
3 You need to call around your area to find the local rates.

I do not mean to be curt, but I am sure that none of the others here can answer that either.


ED 


I do wish you good luck in this , as I would hate to hear that this flooded.


----------



## Rwelch9439 (Dec 13, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> That is a question that is impossible to answer at this time.
> 1 do not have a clue as to your location.
> 2 What is charged by the pro varies from area to area.
> 3 You need to call around your area to find the local rates.
> ...


Yea I will call around. I forgot to mention its a brand new house and I've only been here for 2 days. Already cut the drywall out to get a look at the trap


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Its probably at the base of the trap, hopefully.. get you strong wet vac should come right out do not cable you'll make things worse


----------



## dangdave (Dec 7, 2014)

If it's a brand new house, why didn't the plumber remove it on his finish


----------



## bryanmartin67 (7 mo ago)

I know this thread is pushing 11 years old now but the advice on using the shop vac just saved me from my mistake. Very much appreciated.


----------

